

Photographer wants everyone to work for free - saintex72
http://www.gumtree.com/p/jobs/photographer-wants-everyone-to-work-for-free/1041786547

======
johnmurch
It's much like every tech person who has ever been asked to take a look at
some gadget/computer to "fix".

~~~
staticfish
All of us (considering we have families).

I personally don't mind doing a small task for free for a close family-member
or friend if it doesn't turn into a running thing, and it improves their life
somewhat. I have a decent quality-of-life so I guess it's only fair.

------
SuddsMcDuff
Wow, a failed photographer with a chip on his shoulder blaming everyone else
for his failure! He needs an attitude readjustment. If he was truly a great
photographer people would be falling over themselves to give him money.

